# Gibt es ein jBoss Tutorial für JSPs ? Für Anfänger ?



## Haensel (24. Nov 2006)

Hallo,

ich glaube nicht, daß ir jemand auf meine andere Frage antworten kann. Und beim stöbern mit google und anderen foren bin ich auch nicht auf ein Tutorial gestossen.

Kann mir denn vielleicht jemand einen link oder ein buch oder irgendetwas nennen, mit dem ich jBoss (und vor allem JSPs,JMS, und evtl sogar Interceptoren) Schritt für Schritt lernen kann ?

Bin durch das Studium nur an BEA bis jetzt ein bischen gewöhnt aber BEA weblogic liefert auch ein suuuuper Tutorial mit, mit dem man an EJBs, JSPs und andere Sachen herangeführt wird. Existiert sowas für jBoss denn auch ?


Bitte, es wäre ECHT wichtig.



Haensel


----------



## HLX (24. Nov 2006)

JSPs, die du für BEA Weblogic entwickelt hast, sollten sich ohne Probleme auch auf einem JBoss deployen lassen. Dazu musst du lediglich dein Web-Projekt aus der Entwicklungsumgebung in ein WAR-Archiv exportieren. Dieses kopierst du dann ins "Deploy"-Verzeichnis des JBoss. Es wird dann automatisch installiert.


----------



## Haensel (24. Nov 2006)

OK, soweit sogut.

Aber wie lern ich prinzipiell über JSPs, Interceptoren und JMS Messages was ?

Da muss es doch ein Tutorial geben oder zumindest Buch.


----------



## HLX (27. Nov 2006)

Tutorials weiß ich jetzt nicht. Aber Bücher gibt´s einige. Für JSP kenne ich "Web Development with Java Server Pages von Fields/Kolb (Verlag: Manning). Fand ich eigentlich ganz gut.

Ansonsten solltest du mal nach J2EE-Büchern suchen.


----------



## Haensel (28. Nov 2006)

Hmm,

ich brauch halt ein Tutorial wie man zum Beispiel einen Interceptor einhängt, der per JMS ein event verschickt....aber bin nur am Suchen und nix am Finden 

Keine Ahnung, wie ich da was lernen soll...


----------



## Oskar (29. Nov 2006)

Hm. Also Doku zum JBOSS findest du hier doch jede Menge  ???:L  . Im "JBoss AS getting started" ist auch ein Beispiel zu Messaging mit JMS drin (hab nur kurz das Inhaltsverzeichnis überflogen). Wenn ich mich recht entsinne (JBoss ist ein paar Jahre her) dann gibt es da auch ein Tutorial zum Einsteigen (mit EJBs glaub ich).

Ansonsten bzgl. JSP musst du dir ja eigentlich nur die JBoss Spezialitäten anschauen was die Deploymentdescriptoren angeht. Sonst sollte das identisch sein mit Websphere.


----------

